# We stand alone in history



## ilocas2

Ahoj, potřeboval bych tohle přeložit do češtiny. Je to z jedné písničky. Vůbec tomu nerozumím. Děkuji.

Out of the feudal darkness 
We stand alone in history 
Facing east in sacrifice


----------



## werrr

A kde přesně je problém?

_V minulosti jsme jako oběť osamoceně stáli proti Východu.

V minulosti jsme doplatili na to, že jsme bez cizí pomoci čelili/vzdorovali hrozbám z východu._​
Bez kontextu jen nevím, o kterou konkrétní hrozbu jde. Obléhání Vídně?


----------



## ilocas2

Teď už mi ta písnička dává smysl. Jde pravděpodobně o tatarské a mongolské nájezdy.



> A kde přesně je problém?



Nikdy bych nepřišel sám na to, co to znamená. Slova v posledních dvou řádcích se mi odmítala složit v mozku dohromady.


----------



## vianie

Neviem, prečo slovinská skupina použila spojenie _feudal darkness_. Skôr by som tam chápal všeobecnejšie _dark ages_. Takisto celkom nerozumiem významovej predväznosti slov _Out of the feudal darkness_ k _We stand alone in history Facing east in sacrifice_.


> Jde pravděpodobně o tatarské a mongolské nájezdy.


Turkov nevynímajúc.


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> Neviem, prečo slovinská skupina použila spojenie _feudal darkness_. Skôr by som tam chápal všeobecnejšie _dark ages_. Takisto celkom nerozumiem významovej predväznosti slov _Out of the feudal darkness_ k _We stand alone in history Facing east in sacrifice._



Ach bože, já jsem pako. Chybí tam jeden řádek, protože jsem to okopíroval z jedněch stránek, kde jim vypadl.

Out of the feudal darkness 
Away from the Nameless one
We stand alone in history 
Facing East in sacrifice


----------

